# Mausfunktionstasten gehen nicht richtig



## GrannySmith (26. September 2004)

Hallo 
Ich hab mir eine neue Maus gekauft: Logitech MX 1000 Laser 
Allerdings habe ich ein paar probleme mit den Funktionstasten im Mozilla Explorer. z.B. funktionieren die zurück und vorwärts Tasten nicht. Im IE geht das alles aber tadellos. 

Hat einer eine Ahnung was da los ist?


----------



## Skinner (27. September 2004)

Das Problem hab ich auch.

Ist ein allgemeines Problem was nur bei Firefox bzw. Mozilla auftritt. Steht schon im Bugzilla. Wird hoffentlich im nächsten Update gefixt.

MFG


----------



## GrannySmith (27. September 2004)

Das heißt das ich bisweilen nichts dagegen machen kann?
Ist das bei allen Netscape basierten Explorern so?
Welchen Explorer kannst du mir empfehlen bei dem meine Maus komplett funktionstüchtig ist?


----------



## Skinner (27. September 2004)

Zu der frage wegen Netscape kann ich nichts sagen ich weiß nur das die Maus mit den aktuellen Versionen von Firbird und Mozilla nicht geht.

Ich habs mit dem IE getestet aber bevor ich den nehmen würde, würde ich auf die 2 Tasten verzichten. Sind zwar super aber leiber ohne als den IE.


----------



## Skinner (30. September 2004)

*Lösung*

Hab heute im Mozillaforum eine Lösung gefunden die geht.

Man muss die Setpointsoftware aufmachen und dort die Vorwärts/Rückwärts Taste auf  Tastendruckzuweisung setzten.

Vorwärts ist     ALT + NACH-RECHTS
Rückwärts ist  ALT + NACH-LINKS


----------



## GrannySmith (17. Oktober 2004)

Also:
Die Lösung die du hier für mich gefunden hast ist natürlich nicht für mich befriedigend, weil ich es ja mit meiner Maus steuern möchte.
Ich hab jetzt den IE Aufsatz Avant probiert und da ist das Problem das selbe.
Da ich den IE eh nie benutzen wollte aber ichauf keine Fall auf meine Funktionstasten verzichten will (wozu hab ich mir schließlich die Maus gekauft) steh ich vor einem Problem.
Gibt es wirklich keinen der mir hier weiterhelfen kann.

PS: ein Freund von mir der fast die selbe Maus hat, bei dem funktioniert alles bestens.


----------



## Skinner (17. Oktober 2004)

Lesen Granny lesen.
Du belegst die Maustasten mit den funktionen dann gehts.


----------



## GrannySmith (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss mich vielmals bei dir entschuldigen.
Es geht und dafür muss ich dir vielen dank sagen. 

Du bist mein Retter nein mein Gott


----------

